# Squealing while in the litter box?



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey. Recently I've noticed that sometimes when Persimmon is using his litterbox he'll squeal. However this only happens at night; whenever he uses the bathroom during the day he never makes any noise at all. Is this normal? Is it maybe like grunting?
I'm also unsure if he's actually using the bathroom when he squeals- whenever I hear it I run to him and he's always in the litterbox when he makes the sound, so I just assumed so.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I should also add that today when I was cuddling with him I noticed a piece of litter stuck in his peepee. I gently dug it out and there was no puss or anything. He uses Purina Tidy Cats- Non Clumping. Is this bad? Should I buy something else, and if so what do you guys recommend?

This squeal also isn't some tiny peep. He lives in my room and it's enough to wake me up most nights (this has been going on for about a week). I'm worried that he may have a UTI, but he seems to be pooing and peeing fine. Besides that darn squeal. :s


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Most owners don't recommend any clay cat litters. There are a couple that are popular and safe. I use Yesterday's News and it is AWESOME. It's fairly large pellets of recycled newspaper; the litter never stinks; it's easy to see which pellets have been peed on so you can just pick those out rather than changing the whole pan.

I know nothing about anything else. :lol: Sorry...I've only ever used YN.

EDTA: and the squealing...could it be a happy chirp? He could just be doing it as he jumps off the wheel?? Hopefully, someone else will be along... :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Mushaboom said:


> I should also add that today when I was cuddling with him I noticed a piece of litter stuck in his peepee. I gently dug it out and there was no puss or anything. He uses Purina Tidy Cats- Non Clumping. Is this bad? Should I buy something else, and if so what do you guys recommend?
> 
> This squeal also isn't some tiny peep. He lives in my room and it's enough to wake me up most nights (this has been going on for about a week). I'm worried that he may have a UTI, but he seems to be pooing and peeing fine. Besides that darn squeal. :s


If it sounds anything like a babies cry I'd say its a pain thing and its very easy for things to get stuck an a male hedgehog's penis sheath as I understand it.

MissC mentions Yesterday's News and as long as your hedgehog doesn't attempt to eat it, it is a wonderful solution, I use folded over paper towels which works fine for me


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh it's definitely not a happy chirp. It scares me to death every time he does it because it does sound like he's crying out. But it's bizarre because if I'm playing with him and he has to go potty he goes just fine. No sounds at all :s His vet is closed right now, so I'll be making him an appointment come Monday- I'm really worried about the little guy. 
I'm wondering if maybe he's trying to get my attention? Like "Play with me, mommy! I'm awake and my colon is empty!" Ha. 


Where can I find the Yesterdays News litter? I'll definitely try it out.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Just thinking out loud... As he is a boy and he is in the privacy of his own bathroom and the squeal sounds happy...

 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

abrowndog said:


> Just thinking out loud... As he is a boy and he is in the privacy of his own bathroom and the squeal sounds happy...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


It is possible he's masturbating but a chirp isn't loud from what I've heard on the other hand a hedgehog scream is like a baby cry and it sounds more like what the OP is talking about. But if something is wrong with the hedgehogs penis and he is masturbating it could hurt I suppose


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Update: Two days ago Persy got his new Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel and I switched his littler to folded up paper towels. Since then he has not squealed anymore. I'm thinking maybe it was just boredom?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Mushaboom said:


> Update: Two days ago Persy got his new Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel and I switched his littler to folded up paper towels. Since then he has not squealed anymore. I'm thinking maybe it was just boredom?


Could be but its possible boy time and the litter made his peep irritated since hedgehog masturbation is quiet ummm interesting XD and some hedgehogs only do it in private


----------

